

Write better Perl with Perl::Critic - chorny
http://damienlearnsperl.blogspot.com/2009/03/write-better-perl-with-perlcritic.html

======
aneesh
Try it out at <http://perlcritic.com/>. The feedback is usable - when the tool
finds something to complain about, it provides a link to documentation
explaining what it didn't like, and the way it "should be".

------
draegtun
I used Perl::Critic a few years ago on a contract to demonstrate the code I
had written was over 90% "Perl-Critic" compliant.

For the few non compliant programs I then documented why and what could be
done next (in nearly all cases these programs hadn't been refactored yet).

The client was extremely pleased. So much so he asked me to perform a program
audit on the complete Perl codebase he had ;-)

------
DTrejo
Has someone done something similar with other languages?

~~~
draegtun
For Python use pylint: <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pylint>

